# Humidifiers



## BASEL (Oct 15, 2021)

Quick question,
can I run a humidifier in my home with a budgie.
or is it a no no.
Thx
B


----------



## srirachaseahawk (Sep 5, 2021)

Actively encouraged, I believe a warm mist unit is best.


----------



## BASEL (Oct 15, 2021)

srirachaseahawk said:


> Actively encouraged, I believe a warm mist unit is best.


Thank you.
It is for my guitars, just wanted to make sure it is safe for our little guy.
If not safe for him I would not .
The humidifier is about 15 ft away
Thank you again


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

As mentioned above humidifiers are perfectly fine and many budgies will benefit from them as well if you live in a dry place 👍🏻


----------



## BudgieFan16 (Sep 25, 2021)

Given it’s winter and the drier air, I lightly sprayed my budgies with water mist today from a bottle sprayer I just got from Amazon. They were totally confused and flapping their wings. 😏


----------

